# SVSound in UAE?



## nanda (Jan 10, 2011)

Dear members,
I checked out in SVS website about their dealers in countries other US, but none was mentioned in UAE. Is there a dealer in UAE from whom i can buy instead of importing it from USA?

Thanks a lot,
Nanda


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I can not answer your question, however I can suggest that you contact AVA directly via their :Contact Us: on their website for I'm sure that if they don't they will surely provide the best option. I was here in Italy 7 years ago and at the time they did not have a UK distro and I talked a lot to Tom and Ron trying to figure a way to send a sub here, we found that the cheapest alternative was to send a cylinder. I ended up moving to Ohio for a few years and just went to the HQ. :R.

SVS is a good company and they will respond to your emails promptly....I know I had a long conversation with Doug " a couple hours worth " and it was on a Sunday. :T


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Nanda! Welcome to to HTS!

I too, am interested to SVS gears but unfortunately no dealer available in the region and could be too expensive to ship over.

I think it's quite difficult to convince existing dealers of other brands to add this brand in their product lines, unless new dealer will bring this in exclusively. :sad2:


----------



## nanda (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,
I checked with SVS and HSU research and they said they can ship to dubai but it doesn't work out economical. Since they do direct sales, unless they open a dealer in Dubai, it wont work out cost effective. I dont think any generic brand dealer can stock these subs. 

Thanks,
Nanda


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Is there heavy taxes to pay then in Dubai when importing?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I can understand the disappointment, when I was over here in Italy back in 2002-2004 I was trying to get a SVS sub sent over here and I spent a lot of time talking with Ron & Tom at SVS and it was evident the only way that it would be feasible would be to get a cylinder, problem was the VAT is dang $$$ as is shipping once in country. So I wasn't able to get a SVS until 2008 or so when I happen to live in Ohio roughly 3 hours away from the HQ.:T


I'm looking at getting a couple GIK acoustic panel packages...fortunately they offer free shipping after a certain amount....if they didn't I probably wouldnt be able to get them until I can get back to the States.


----------

